# Hymer Roof Ladder and Roof Bars / Rails wanted



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Just bought my dream Hymer B644G to replace my lovely Hymer C524 (which is shortly for sale incidentally...watch this space) but need the original roof ladder and rails. Brownhills want £823.42+vat. I know they are made by Omnistor but they don't seem to sell them publically. I really don't want to fit the generic kind sold by Fiamma or Omnistor but does anyone know where to get the originals or similar at a cheaper price.

I shall shortly be in the market for an omnistor multi talent bike rack and 4.5m awning if anyone has any suggestions re those too.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

awning on ebay here, hymer uk selling it, 5m though

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Motorhome-5m-...ervan_Caravan_Accessories?hash=item2a04bf43c8

simon


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

You could email Hymer themselves in Germany and get a price for posting a set out to you. Worth a try.

Suggest you try [email protected] as she speaks English and is very helpful. If you quote the Hymer serial number she will know the vehicle.

Barry


----------

